# SuperSU vs Superuser?



## TMFGO45

Does anybody know if SuperSU is the new standard for the superuser functions? I know it's always been the original superuser that was king, but is this new version truly the better version now? Should it be included as the norm in ROM's?

More importantly, should I switch to SuperSU and never look back?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (AOKP M6 , Leankernel 3.10.0, 4.0.4 Radios, Inverted Gapps, TWRP 2.2 Recovery)


----------



## jellybellys

I've seen SuperSU included in a lot of JB roms. It doesn't make a huge difference from Superuser (in my opinion), but it does have some nice features that Superuser doesn't.


----------



## ERIFNOMI

I'm a superuser user, but it doesn't really matter. I tried SuperSU when it was released. They do the same thing so it's not really a big deal.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

I just use superSU bc its better looking. Also i enjoy the redundancy.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## idefiler6

I concur; redundancy is a must.


----------



## ERIFNOMI

I'm using SuperSU now because it's what came with the ROM I'm using. That's pretty much what determines which I use.


----------



## TMFGO45

I guess it is ready enough to switch back and forth, assuming you do things in the proper order anyway. So I guess I'm going to try it and find out for myself. Here goes......

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (AOKP M6 , Leankernel 3.10.0, 4.0.4 Radios, Inverted Gapps, TWRP 2.2 Recovery)


----------

